# Video: Getting started with SFZ: the free sampler + free SFZ sample library



## Dave Hilowitz (May 2, 2019)

In this video, I provide a basic introduction to SFZ – a free sampling format that provides a lot of the same functionality as Kontakt, albeit with a far more basic UI. 



A link to the toy xylophone sample I created in this video can be found in the YouTube video description.


----------

